# getting semi new hand me down Vizio HD TV....



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

my current Vizio is 8 years old and about to go out. my brother in law is giving me a used fixed vizio HD TV bigger screen. (i do not know the seriel numbers sorry.) the story behind it is it was under the AC (Air Conditioner and the liquid dripped inside it and the TV went out. the motherboard had to be replaced. it has a brand new motherboard. that would be like a desktop computer getting all new insides but the shell is the same, right? i am sorta worried with that kind of reputation. is there a chance that maybe at first it might work for a few days but then it will go out. i had computers that did that and got blamed for it. so this is sorta worrying me. is there anything i need to be afraid of. sorry for being a worry wart but i like to play it safe. :uhoh::hide:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It will either work, or it won't. If it was fixed, it would have been tested.

In any case, there isn't anything you can do about it. Use it, or don't if it really worries you so much.


----------

